# Event photography and Software to use



## soundwavephoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Just like the title says I am looking for options on event photography software to use.  A company has asked me to provide a instant print service like the "santa at the mall" kinda thing.  My ultimate goal with this is to do this myself with no assistants so I think my needs list would be as follows...

1) auto import into my iMac or PC (preferably iMac) from my shots on my camera
2) auto arrangement of photos to pick from let's say 4 pictures total
3) quick edits to the pictures chosen like borders or watermarks(company logo in this case)
4) A good dye sub printer.  I currently have a HITI p510L and its good but I wanted some other options maybe.

Again I am really trying to do this event alone if possible.  I would take the pictures of the person/couple and have them be able to pick their favorite shot to print instantly but I really just want the process to be smooth as can be.  Any expertise and help on the situation would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EdwardRonald (Jun 1, 2013)

First time I got awareness from these prescribed features. Event photography with relevant software assistance is good news for personal practice.


----------

